# toyota frame



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jkfox624 said:


> Why in gods name do vehicle discussions always end up in chest pumping flamefests? If someone is happy with their tundra so be it, if they want to drive a damn dodge neon who cares. Its their money to spend the way they feel is best and it seems no matter what side of the fence your on your brand is by far superior than every other make out there. Well if that was the case there wouldnt be different makes of vehicles.
> 
> I grew up with a step grandpa who had a barebones chevy s10 that could do anything. greatest truck god put on this earth. Could haul 2 ton in the bed and pull any hill around at 65 mph in third gear. Then go off road in 2 wheel drive and drive by all the f250's stuck in the mud. Keep in mind it was 2wd....it was old then, its still old now.


Because there people about who dont know what they are taking about. The Toyota fanboy poster is a prime example. I don't even have to look at the tundra TSB's but I put money on it its still full of rust issues. That's what this thread was about in the end but then he started to spout lies as he seems to know nothing about either brand. That's the problem when people don't educate their self on products. They just go and buy what ever and then its the best. Then they make up stuff that ain't true hoping that the other person knows less than they do. Not gonna happen here as I looked for over 9 months into all the brands when buying my first truck. No brand loyalty at all here to begin with so the fanboys can't use that on me. But like I have said you do pay a little more for the Fords than the other brands but its well worth it for what they offer over the others.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I suppose all of this stuff matters when you've spaffed $30-50,000 on a brand new truck. I would be worried about every little thing too.

Me? I found a 2002 Dodge 1500 crew cab, long bed for $6000. Had a full service and tune up done, rebuilt diffs, plugs, belt, u-joints etc, new tires. It came with a brand new transmission, brake controller, alarm and remote start. All in including a year insurance and a professional detail job, and I'm still well under it's $10k book value. I get 12mpg and very much doubt there's anything you can haul or tow or load or whatever with a brand new 1/2 ton that I can't. On top of that I've already had a couple of clients ask if it's brand new so I'm not losing any image with them either.

Do Dodge trucks have well documented problems? Sure, as do any truck you care to research. Seeing as I don't have $30k+ invested in it or a payment to worry about, I'm not too fussed.

I've read people posting all kinds of exotic mathematical theories justifying buying new and how having a payment with a warranty saves them unexpected maintenance costs. I've bought new vehicles before though and honestly, I think it's a mugs game. You never get anywhere near back your investment and let's be honest, you have no idea what might go wrong with a new model and how many times it's going to be back at the dealership undergoing (albeit warrantied) repair work. At least with an older vehicle you know what to expect.

To each his own though. As long as you see value in what you're doing then it's worth it for you.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

ultimately there is no right answer. yeah the fords frame is pretty stiff but as long as i don't drive down the ford endurance testing lane i'm not too worried about it. it could be argued that the extra frame material decreases potential mpgs which would of course effect you everyday. aesthetics are a matter of taste so theres no winning that argument.


----------



## Zippster (Dec 22, 2011)

LOL, you are so clearly educated BCC, the only difference between us is, I cant be bothered to post the 2 pages it would take to point out all your inaccuracies. 
I am in no way saying toyota is the best, no one vehicle is best for everyone, just simply going to bat at you ford fan boy and your videos that some even say "produced by ford motor company" lmao. 

While you are educating yourself, quite possibly some english language brush ups could be useful so you "aint gettin quite so angry at people who you feel dont educate their selfs" enough. :thumbsup:

Good luck with your Ford, I just hope your complete knowledge of construction is better then what you have exhibited of trucks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Zippster said:


> LOL, you are so clearly educated BCC, the only difference between us is, I cant be bothered to post the 2 pages it would take to point out all your inaccuracies.
> I am in no way saying toyota is the best, no one vehicle is best for everyone, just simply going to bat at you ford fan boy and your videos that some even say "produced by ford motor company" lmao.
> 
> While you are educating yourself, quite possibly some english language brush ups could be useful so you "aint gettin quite so angry at people who you feel dont educate their selfs" enough. :thumbsup:
> ...


Ohh yes the old I lost the argument so I will resort to pointing out his lack of language skills lmfao. 

Go troll some other forums. Perhaps the arts and crafts forums would be good for you as they might if your lucky know less than you but I doubt it. I would have posted some Toyota videos but they can't do comparisons because they would fail miserably. They only make videos of trucks driving through flames lol

Perhaps next time better prepare your self with some facts and knowledge before spouting lies as you will get called out on it. 

Anyway I'm off to the local ford fanboy meeting so you got all the time in the world to point out where I'm wrong.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

If Festool built a truck what would it be?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> If Festool built a truck what would it be?


Unimog :thumbup:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

ArtisanRemod said:


> If Festool built a truck what would it be?


It would be a $120,000 BMW that set your tools up for you.

Tires would be $1000 each but allow you to drive upside down. In the snow.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> When I have to listen to contractors with this kind of egotistical attitude, I know they sound silly.
> 
> Your precious 7.3 power jokes will go millions of miles huh?
> 
> Give it a rest.


Don't know if they will make it to a million miles perhaps the 3 combined right now at 808,000 miles, no big deal the two are work trucks the third is an suv my wife daily drives. They have rust and are no longer "pretty" but there's no truck payments a win, win.

BTW, nobody told you to read my post little man. Go back to your green house in your green van...


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

rrk said:


> Everybody has their own brand loyalty for trucks no matter what the facts are. I had good luck with dodges, bad luck with fords and I also which I had my late 70's dual wheel toyota back with the 22R engine.
> 
> Talking about rust, whats up with the rusting oil pans on the ford diesels? Know 2 people who have that problem, thousands of $ to fix.


It's been a problem but any good mechanic or owner of a 7.3 that knows what to look for will see the early signs of rust and put some POR15 on the pan and be done with it.

As far as thousands to fix? More than likely the trucks were taken to shops that didn't know how to swap the pan without lifting out the motor. A lot of people think a dealership is the best place to bring a diesel out of warranty for repairs. Many know little about diesels in general.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

so i dropped the tundra off at the dealership yesterday and a few minutes later i stepped outside and drove off in a free tacoma while my truck is getting its frame done. 

not bad... 

i'll be back to this dealer to buy another toyota


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

duburban said:


> so i dropped the tundra off at the dealership yesterday and a few minutes later i stepped outside and drove off in a free tacoma while my truck is getting its frame done.
> 
> not bad...
> 
> i'll be back to this dealer to buy another toyota


some people don't learn...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

m1911 said:


> some people don't learn...


:laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

truck is back. it drives as new. took them 3 days.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

duburban said:


> you have no idea what frames are put through in a vermont winter. if i lived in virginia and needed a new frame then yeah... that would be some junk as$ metal but up here its a different world. you know they actually put salt on the roads on a daily basis for about 4 months per year?
> 
> that being said, toyotas failed sooner then average and thus the problem. to get a frame to last 50 years would be to treat it like a show car around here.


In michigan we get the salt from November through march sometimes april.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Someone was telling me they put salt on the roads during the summer too.


----------

